# Illegal builds and licences revoked.



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, have been reading about properties especially in the Andalusia region whereby buyers had all the licenses required granted by the Mayor only to have them then revoked and the properties then become an illegal build. Is anyone aware of this happening in the Murcia region especially Puorto Lumbreras. Any help much appreciated before we jump!obviously we would deal with a recommended solicitor and have all the checks done. Problem is most of the people threatened with demolition orders probably also did this.Any advise very welcome please.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there, have been reading about properties especially in the Andalusia region whereby buyers had all the licenses required granted by the Mayor only to have them then revoked and the properties then become an illegal build. Is anyone aware of this happening in the Murcia region especially Puorto Lumbreras. Any help much appreciated before we jump!obviously we would deal with a recommended solicitor and have all the checks done. Problem is most of the people threatened with demolition orders probably also did this.Any advise very welcome please.


You need to talk to as many people as possible about what's happening in the area you're thinking of and the only way to do that IMO is to rent for at least 6 months so if anything is dodgy you give yourself enough time to find out.

It may be more hassle/cost to do this but it could save you so much heartache in the future.

When you've sussed it and decide to go ahead, even if you can afford to buy outright, think about getting a mortgage because the banks (if they want the business) will do stringent checks on any property the're going to lend on and the more checks the better eh.

Rent first.....you know it makes sense



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I may have got this wrong, but I'm pretty sure that the Ayuntyamientos now (and some estate agents) have some sort of computer access which will point out illegal builds and areas?? I dont know how accurate it is, but its complied by central government??????????????? I'm sure my estate agent friend was telling me about it the other day? Or was she just wishful thinking??? I¡ll ask her

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I don't know of any probems re: illegal building in our area, that's not to say that there isn't. Both Puerta Lumbreras & Lorca councils , having dealt with both, are far stricter in what they allow to be built & where, than many others. Most builders around here are small Spanish companies that have good reputations & guard them well & all the ones I have done work for the standard of build , material quality & finish is excellent. Where abouts in P/l are you looking ? If you go into the council office for municipal planning you can find out whether were you are looking has planning & I have always found them extremely helpful.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Hi, I don't know of any probems re: illegal building in our area, that's not to say that there isn't. Both Puerta Lumbreras & Lorca councils , having dealt with both, are far stricter in what they allow to be built & where, than many others. Most builders around here are small Spanish companies that have good reputations & guard them well & all the ones I have done work for the standard of build , material quality & finish is excellent. Where abouts in P/l are you looking ? If you go into the council office for municipal planning you can find out whether were you are looking has planning & I have always found them extremely helpful.


Hi there, many thanks for your reply.We are looking about 20 mins south of Puerto Lumbreras and indeed it was a small builder who built the properties and the build quality is great as you say. It is just that you hear such horror stories about people having their licenses revoked after having them in their hands. Our friends bought very close to where we are looking and have had had no problems but it is still early days, but a friend near Malaga although she did everything by the book has now had her license revoked and is in threat of demolition. I would only hope the government are more strict now being as there has been all this trouble???Thanks for your input it has helped me a lot.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if you've read this sticky post I put on here a while ago. It'll give you some tips

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...38110-buying-property-spain-golden-rules.html

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Jaxx said:


> Hi there, many thanks for your reply.We are looking about 20 mins south of Puerto Lumbreras and indeed it was a small builder who built the properties and the build quality is great as you say. It is just that you hear such horror stories about people having their licenses revoked after having them in their hands. Our friends bought very close to where we are looking and have had had no problems but it is still early days, but a friend near Malaga although she did everything by the book has now had her license revoked and is in threat of demolition. I would only hope the government are more strict now being as there has been all this trouble???Thanks for your input it has helped me a lot.


If you pm or post their name & name of site , village etc; I might well know who they are or someone who does.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> If you pm or post their name & name of site , village etc; I might well know who they are or someone who does.


How do i PM please


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know if you've read this sticky post I put on here a while ago. It'll give you some tips
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...38110-buying-property-spain-golden-rules.html
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo, did read it and have taken the advise in thank you x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> How do i PM please


Find the persons name you wish to PM and click on it. That should produce a drop down screen with the option "private message" and off you go lol

Jo xxxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Find the persons name you wish to PM and click on it. That should produce a drop down screen with the option "private message" and off you go lol
> 
> Jo xxxx


JoJo knows everythin.... if she doesn't know it, it ain't worth knowing....:clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> JoJo knows everythin.... if she doesn't know it, it ain't worth knowing....:clap2:



Now that has to be sarcasm LOLOL!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Now that has to be sarcasm


No it's not, it's a compliment.


----------

